# ash tree trouble



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a mature ash tree in my yard that is shedding bark this winter.The bottom side of many branches on the south side of the tree are shedding a layer of bark, not all of the bark, but a layer which leaves the remaining bark a light color. Should I be concerned with this?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

When you pull back the bark, can you see signs/trails of insects?
There are several varieties of insects that get into ash trees.

Within the last decade, a beetle from Asia has killed 100 million Ash trees in Michigan, spreading into Ontario, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois and Wisconsin.

This Emerald Ash Borer makes tracks under the bark in a general S shape. The exit holes are D shaped, flat on one side.

If you have an infestation of Emerald Ash Borer, it is a major deal and must be reported to IDA. There are ways to save your tree and reduce it's spread.

The Mountian Ash, with the red berries isn't a "real" ash and isn't effected by the Emerald Ash Borer.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

If it is a "eucalyptus" mountain ash, it is normal for it to shed some bark.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks folks for the info.I am going to have the state forester take a look at it.


----------

